# Hi There



## Spence (May 1, 2007)

I was looking on the net & came across this site & thought I might join.
I live in Australia & have trained in the bujinkan & love it.

Read quite a few of the bujinkan threads & I like the fact that quite a few of you have trained or still training in Japan.
Its good to know I can get some up to date info on what is happening in Japan. I haven't got there yet but hope to one day.

I hope to talk to a few of you in the future.
Cheers


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 1, 2007)

welcome to the forum
happy to hear you like what you have seen so far
Looking forward to reading your thought on many subjects


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## HKphooey (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Shaderon (May 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT, it's a friendly place and full of information and informed people.   (Well most of us anyway :uhyeah: )


----------



## JBrainard (May 1, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Kacey (May 1, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (May 1, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MetalStorm (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## cubankenpo (May 1, 2007)

Hi and enjoy our site
Joe


----------



## Ping898 (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 1, 2007)

Welsome Spence,

It is great to have someone from the land 'Down Under'.  let us know how things are down there.

Thanks, Seensei Tom


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## K' Evans (May 2, 2007)

Howdy, mate! Welcome to MT.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 2, 2007)

Gald you found us. Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Spence!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------

